# One of my Bettas



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few shots of my nicest betta:


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, that betta is gorgeous, Cowis! Gorgeous and healthy looking, too.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

hey, cool betta! is he feather tail type?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful betta, he looks like a little blue flower.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow great shots man, it looks gorgous!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

nice betta, what are you keeping him in right now


----------

